

Technology Talent Poaching to Get More Aggressive in 2011 - hornokplease
http://www.channelinsider.com/c/a/Careers/Technology-Talent-Poaching-to-Get-More-Aggressive-in-2011-869878/

======
ulrich
That's a good sign, but I am still waiting for it to express in the salary
range of companies.

~~~
bugsy
Yeah, absolutely. Lots of talk about talent wars but salaries have been going
down according to some surveys. Also where is the actual recruitment? People
call and want you to interview and they are not willing to state the range or
agree to pay for travel expenses. Whatever. Not a real serious talent war.

